# The Fight Network



## Andrew Green (Sep 21, 2005)

Just launched, for thos of you that can't get enough fights...

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/


----------



## arnisador (Sep 22, 2005)

Like MTV, soon it'll have The Real World and such instead of fights!


----------

